# Sprayman tips



## Brushygreenhorn (Apr 26, 2019)

I jsut picked up spraying and i was wondering what is the best way to coordinate 2 men backrolling.


----------



## Brushygreenhorn (Apr 26, 2019)

Or better yet what is the best way of sraying and backrolling ceilings


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Brushygreenhorn said:


> I jsut picked up spraying and i was wondering what is the best way to coordinate 2 men backrolling.


Usually, you have two men, one man spraying and one back rolling! I really can't see the advantage to two back rollers, unless they are slow rollers.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Just use an 18" for backrolling, if you're not union, anyway. I think they are still illegal in unions.

Usually backrollers can keep up reasonably well with sprayers so two would be overkill.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Brushygreenhorn said:


> I jsut picked up spraying and i was wondering what is the best way to coordinate 2 men backrolling.


Maybe just use power rollers and have your men spread 180 degrees apart from one another.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Woodco said:


> Just use an 18" for backrolling, if you're not union, anyway. I think they are still illegal in unions.
> .


 Why do Unions object to 18" !???!


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

I say use two sprayers and work the dog poop out of ONE rollerman!


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

jennifertemple said:


> Why do Unions object to 18" !???!


IDK. It used to be illegal to spray anything back in the day. I had an old boss that told me stories about way back when he was union, and he sprayed some eves, and the union tried to fine him 20 grand or something. He said it turned into a standoff, and cops had to intervene, because he had some affiliated bikers on his side, and the union had some other armed thugs. He de-unionized after that.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

jennifertemple said:


> Why do Unions object to 18" !???!


Why? For the same reasons they originally held out against the 9" roller, to protect the amount of work to their members.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

Brushman4 said:


> Why? For the same reasons they originally held out against the 9" roller, to protect the amount of work to their members.


I broke in with some union guys and I recall them saying they had just been using the rollers for a few some years (late 70's) and I don't think they were allowed to spray.


----------



## 702robladd (Sep 14, 2017)

jennifertemple said:


> Why do Unions object to 18" !???!




A few reasons. 18" roller was originally designed for floors.

Women do not have to roll with 9" if they choose to roll with a 7"

So in a collective bargaining agreement how would a contractor negotiate a lady rolling with a 7" and men rolling with a 18" for the same pay.

That would be gender discrimination.

Trust me being a Union Shop Steward for better than 10 years in my 17 year career.

I've seen ladies kill it with a 7" and guys having to work to keep up with the pace.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

702robladd said:


> A few reasons. 18" roller was originally designed for floors.
> 
> Women do not have to roll with 9" if they choose to roll with a 7"
> 
> ...



LOL there is no possible way a 7" roller can put on as material as efficiently as a 9, 14 or 18. 14" especially and should be obvious why...


----------



## Mastic Mils (Sep 4, 2017)

702robladd said:


> A few reasons. 18" roller was originally designed for floors.
> 
> Women do not have to roll with 9" if they choose to roll with a 7"
> 
> ...


Lets get side by side. You with your 7" and me with my 18. 

SIZE MATTERS!!!


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

702robladd said:


> A few reasons. 18" roller was originally designed for floors.
> 
> Women do not have to roll with 9" if they choose to roll with a 7"
> 
> ...



I have never used under 9" so I must assume that guys having to work to keep up with the pace would be in for double the challenge.:vs_smirk:


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

Women always say size doesn't matter but, show up on a job with just a 4" wienie and the lady of the house will send you packing.


----------



## MendocinoPaint (Mar 25, 2018)

Unions hate to move fast.


----------

